# MATT, microskiff, Mingo - 11-11-07



## gheenoeguy

Great report


----------



## tom_in_orl

Looks like the hull slap was attracting fish ;D Great pics! Nice summary of the LT25. 

With some tweaking you should be able to run shallower. Power jack plate is a huge advantage of the fixed ones. You are right that a 4 blade is a must if you are going for a shallow water setup.


----------



## JRH

Good report. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Better get your flak jacket on, the gheenoe army isn't going to like all those cons you listed.....j/k


----------



## Guest

Great report and you and I pretty much agree. 

It's an incredible boat for it's price tag and I'm sure I can help him with the prop. 

Need to get down with the NMZ and a Red Bull now


----------



## iMacattack

I think bang for the buck it's a hands down winner. Strictly based on the few pictures I've seen I feel the MV (is that the one with full decks but no hatches?) would be my preferred choice.

I'm sure my honest, real world observations will tweak a few noses... but hey that's what I do best!

Ron bring the NMZ! We'll get some mingo mud on it...

BTW I also want to thank MATT for taking some great pictures of all my fish I caught! Thanks Bud! ;D


----------



## Guest

I like the shot of the standing Ninja at the tiller.


----------



## Apollobeachsam

Great report man... 

the fishing and the review.


----------



## MATT

Jan, I would like to say thank you for going and poling all day. I had fun. But I must say two things. !-sorry for being under the weather so bad. I have been taking test and going to the dr. to find out what is wrong. I feel I would have been more into the fishing if I had been better.

2-I do not hear the hull slap that you do.

Eric, I am sorry for showing Jan your snook spot. We had it to our self the other boats could not get back there, the tide was way low...

I must also say that Jan poled my boat to flats I would have never went on, I just need to get use to how little water this boat needs. I also need to get some practice casting at the reds not past them.

still with all the microskiff out there I still feel I got the best for the money.

call and I will fish.


----------



## Shinerkiller

Great pics. Matt when you going to Mingo again?

Imacattack let me know when you want to go to Mingo. I have an Lt-25 like Matt but with a different set up(DH-C). Most microskiffs you get some spay especially in my old classic but with the new Lowtide I barely get sprayed maybe its because I'm behind the console, so I consider a really dry microskiff. WOT everyhere with the electric jp. Matt has a Lowdeck model so there is not that much weight in the front, that might be the hull slap your hearing. Mine has the deck with the hatches and when I do get a little hull slap I fill up the livewell in the front deck and get no hull slap. When I have 2 people I usually drive side by side in the back and its pretty dry but when the other person sits in front of me with chop it could be a wet ride. You just have to know to how to use and get the most out of your set up


----------



## MATT

SK, Not sure of next trip. Maybe Chco on the 25th...


----------



## iMacattack

SK thanks for the offer, I will take you up on it soon!


----------



## zero_gravity

great report guys


----------



## TomFL

this forum needs more reports like this, honest comparisons of micro hulls. Each one has it's strong and weak points, and knowing what you are looking for in a boat will help make the right decision for each owner. 

Thank you for the great report. 

-T


----------



## ucfsae81

very nice


----------



## Gator_Bob

If I get down your way you can try my River Hawk Kingfisher, its a about two years old.


----------



## deerfly

just catchin up around here after hunting season and saw this. Nice job on the fishing and skiff review. Best place in the world to test a shallow water skiff too.


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks every one! I would love to do this more... Fish all day... pontificate all night... ;D ;D    

Seriously though. If I get a chance to get out on some more microskiffs I'd happily do my best of offer up my humble thoughts on them.

Cheers
Jan


----------

